# R.I.P. Produktpalette



## xashija (9. Mai 2010)

Heute hat mich irgendwie das Nostalgie-Fieber gepackt. Ich kann einfach nicht aufhören über  tolle Sachen zu grübeln, die meine Kindheit und Jugend geprägt haben und die  inzwischen von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind. Damit meine ich Produkte, die ich früher eigentlich regelmäßig gekauft habe, aber die inzwischen von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind. Als ich vorhin während eines Naschanfalls im Kühlschrank stöberte, fiel mir als erstes  der Froop Fruchtjoghurt ins Auge und der brachte mich auf diesen Gedankengang ^^. Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an Froop Fruchtwolke? Das war quasi Quark mit Fruchtmousse obendrauf. Früher konnte ich mich sprichwörtlich in das Zeug rein setzen! - Das war einfach lecker. Aber warum wurde das nur nach wenigen Monaten wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt noch viel viel mehr Sachen, die ich mir sehnlichst zurückwünsche:


Bahlsen Petite – Kleine Schokokugeln mit einer Schaumartigen Füllung *schwärm*
Miracoli Ofino – Eine Art Nudelauflauf-„Set“, zu dem man nur noch Puten oder Hähnchenstreifen hinzufügen musste. Die Soße war soooo lecker…
Calippo Fizz – Wassereis mit Bizzl-Körnchen
Yes Törtchen – Kleine Schokoladenkuchen
Bebe young care Frische & Feuchtigkeit – War meine Lieblingscreme ^^
Diese Aufback-Croissants mit Vanilleeis drin, ich glaube die waren von Bistro
SKY – Eisriegel mit Luftschokolade in der Mitte, nicht der Pay-TV-Kanal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Original Lila Pause – Mit Karamell <3 Das neue Zeug ist einfach nicht mehr dasselbe…
Peppis – Bacon-Knabberzeug <3
Pop Orange – Eis in Plastikröhrchen, das man mit einem Stil nach herausschieben konnte
Kinder Happy Hippo Snack – Haselnusscreme mit Keks und Vollmilchschololadenüberzug
Gespenstergeschichten von Bastei  - Habe ich früher unheimlich gern mit meiner besten Freundin beim Übernachten gelesen *hihi
Die ersten Staffeln der Bullyparade – Sollte es unbedingt mal als DvD-Sammlung geben *mecker

Geht es Euch auch manchmal so? Kennt Ihr auch Dinge von früher, die Ihr Euch noch einmal zurückwünscht?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Mai 2010)

Als jemand der nicht ganz so viel Süßes frisst hat deine Aufzählung grade irgendwie meine Zähne und mich leicht geschockt D: Macht ja schon fast Angst.

Ansonsten...ich vermisse irgendwie die Zeiten, wo man durch die Stadt gehen konnte und die Vokuhilas zählen konnte (und sich darüber totlachen). Heutzutage läuft ja jede dritte Fratze, bevorzugt aus eher orientalischen Gefilden, mit den Dingern rum - hochgestylt natürlich.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Mai 2010)

Snickers-Eis!

Achne... Moment... *g*

- Hanuta. Das Zeug gibts hier nicht mehr... wurde grösstenteils von Knoppers verdrängt
- Hanf-Tee. Gibts auch nicht mehr weil das Zeug damals in den Medien schlecht wegkam. Dabei war da nichtmal THC drin.
- Lichi-Energydrink. War wohl n Flop obwohls verdammt lecker war...

Und wieso bist du nicht im IRC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (9. Mai 2010)

Ok ich sollte vielleicht dazu erwähnen, dass ich das Zeug ja nich alles auf einmal gefuttert hab ^^ Das verteilt sich auf 24 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Kirsch Eistee ausm Wal Mart, was es nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Trendy Eistee.


----------



## Rexo (9. Mai 2010)

_@xashija

Ach ja die yes Tortchen..ich habe die so serh geliebt .**schwärm**

Und die habby Hibbo shnacks is auch schade das es die nich mehr gibt.

-Schöller Koala Bären__-ICh habe die dinger so abgrundtief geliebt habe immer versucht ne Packung in den einkaufswagen z schmugeln ^^_


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Russisch Brot! Das war lecker....
Die Harry Potter Schokofrösche mit Schokofüllung mjam!
Diese weissen Gummibären Mäuse und die Cola Ausführung....
Die Vampirgebissgummibärchen
Die Uhr-Zeit-Bier Modelltrucks von Pilsner. Ich habe gerade mal einen davon, da ich nicht wusste das die limitiert waren 
Neste Choco CRUNSH meine Lieblingskornflakes .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (9. Mai 2010)

Knorr Curry-Hühnchen Madras Kochset..... Gabs vor ein paar Jahren noch, habens leider weggetan. Das war echt mein Lieblingszeug von den vorgefertigten Sachen. Jetz koch ich mein Curry selber mit eigenen Zutaten ;D


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2010)

Ich erinner mich da zuerst an mein geliebtes YPS-Heft... echt schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt. Urzeitkrebse ftw!


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. Mai 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh :<


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2010)

Pepsi Twist in Dosen.


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2010)

kaugummis, die aussahen wie eine wassermelone und schmeckten wie eine wassermelone (kenne leider den namen nicht mehr^^)
plötzlich verschwanden sie aus dem sortiment des supermarktes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Mai 2010)

_Wie Hiessen die Dinger nochma um sich kleine keks Sandwiches zu machen später habe es ja auch ne kalte pizza version_


----------



## The Paladin (9. Mai 2010)

@Carcharoth, Im Penny Markt in Österreich gibt es noch den Hanf-Tee. Zumindest bei mir in Stockerau ^^

* 
*Ich vermisse die guten alten Filme. Die alten Disney Filme waren sehr gut, aber jetzt sind die be...scheiden

Echte Comedy-Filme wie früher gibt es nicht mehr. Undercover Brother, Arac Attack, etc.

Gute Horrorfilme auch nicht mehr. Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Alien, Predator

Ich wünsche mir die Zeit zurück wo ich noch jung war (Ist zwar erst ein paar Jahre her aber ich fühle mich nicht sehr wohl dabei meine Kindheit komplett zurück zu lassen).


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Yes Törtchen – Kleine Schokoladenkuchen
> Bebe young care Frische & Feuchtigkeit – War meine Lieblingscreme ^^
> Die Original Lila Pause – Mit Karamell <3 Das neue Zeug ist einfach nicht mehr dasselbe…



Die Sachen hätt ich auch gern wieder zurück... Die Lila Pause früher war sooooooo lecker!

Es gibt auch ein paar Sachen, die ich vermisse, die es nur in bestimmten Regionen hier gibt - Z.B. Seidewürschtle (hoff das is richtig geschrieben...) Meine Mama kommt aus Stuttgart und dadurch kenn ich die Würstchen halt, gibt keine besseren Würstchen auf der Welt...

Oder Waldmeister- und Himbeer-Brause - Hab ich als Kind geliebt, als wir immer in Sachsen im Urlaub waren ^^

Und die guten alten Disney-Zeichentrickfilme vermiss ich auch, sowas in der Art wie König der Löwen, Mulan, Herkules... *seufz*

Auch vermisse ich die kleinen, roten, runden Kaugummis, die es früher für 10 Pfennig am Automat gegenüber unserer Bushaltestelle gab... Die hielten zwar nur ne halbe Stunde, aber waren lecker ^^

Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass es nicht mehr so wie früher in unserem Dorflädchen ist. Da war man ganz stolz, wenn man mit 30 Pfennig reinkam und sich "Drei Schlümpfe und drei Erdbeerschlangen" kaufen konnte - Diese Einzelware gibt's gar nich mehr ._.


Worüber ich erstaunt war: CenterShock gibt's noch! War letztens in nem Kiosk, weil ich ne Zeitschrift kaufen wollte, die nicht jeder Laden hat, und an der Kasse entdeck ich Center Shock... Die gab's früher auch überall, glaub haben damals in unserem Dorfladen auch 10 Pfennig gekostet... Und die Gesichter warn immer so schön, die da entstanden sind ^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Kinder Happy Hippo Snack – Haselnusscreme mit Keks und Vollmilchschololadenüberzug


Es gibt jetzt so ähnliche, die heißen Kinder choco Fresh. Aber ich vermisse sie auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Die Koalabärenkekse R.I.H. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schöne alte Grundschulzeit
Siedler III 
Kaugummiautomatenkaugummis ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich find die Dinger nirgendwo mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Die Pokemon Bälle  da! wo es so süsses und ne Figur drin hatte. xD


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Mai 2010)

- Auja Yes - Törtchen! Letztens erst im Toom welche gesehn, schnell eingekauft bevor die wieder rausgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Die alten Kinder Happy Hippo's 
- Raider!
- Mara Cuja Eis (Das heißt jetzt Cujamara roflwtf?)



@ Rexo

Ichw eiß was du meinst ung Herr gott, was hab ich die Dinger gehasst!^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> - Auja Yes - Törtchen! Letztens erst im Toom welche gesehn, schnell eingekauft bevor die wieder rausgenommen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei uns ist Twixx wieder weg jetzt sinds wieder Raider.... Ich seh den Sinn nicht: Raider----> Twixx---->Raider


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist Twixx wieder weg jetzt sinds wieder Raider.... Ich seh den Sinn nicht: Raider----> Twixx---->Raider



Activision Blizzard Entertainment hat Mars co. übernommen und versucht unterschwellige Nachrichten in Süssigkeiten einzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermisse noch die alten Schokoperlen, hab den Namen grad vergessen! Mit so ner Creme drinne und Knusprig...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Koalabärenkekse R.I.H.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die gibt's hier bei uns im Real Markt zu kaufen oO Sind genau die Gleichen wie früher, mit Figur oben drin und alles - Und sie schmecken immer noch legga ^^


Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Gummiwürmer. Die gab's früher immer am Kiosk, heut find ich die nich mehr :/


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Russisch Brot! Das war lecker....



das zeug gibt es noch an jeder ecke ^^

btt:

ich fand die mickey mouse hefte früher immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gibt aber meines wissens nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es gab mal son urleckeren pudding ! das war son runder, platter becher mit bananenquark und in der mitte war sone schokokugel die mit erdbeerquark gefüllt war und auf der verpackung war so ein ufo drauf aber kein plan mehr wie der name von dem zeugs war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Mai 2010)

hab früher ma für ca 2 monate so erdbeermilch mit kohlensäure drin in dem dorfladen um die ecke gefunden aba war net lange im sortiment... wurde wohl net so verkauft

und seit het nie wider iwo gefunden.. das zeug war toll^^



oder so tolle riegel aus irgend so ner rosa zähen masse (ähnliche konsestenz wie kaugummi nur n bisserl härter und wehniger brüchig) 

mit denen hab ich mir 2 mal die zahnspange rausgerissen... das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Mai 2010)

Yestörtchensubstitute gibts noch, aber es ist nicht ganz dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern das die Schokolade da wo die Füllung war immer abgesplittert ist.
Baconknabberkram gibts auch noch, aber auch nur doofen Ersatz.
Snickerseis gibts bei uns im Penny zu kaufen.

Es gab damals ne Pizza die wurde als "Kinderpizza" beschrieben. Das war eine unglaublich leckere Tiefkühlpizza.
Irgendwie hat das Snickers auch früher besser geschmeckt, heutzutage ist es härter als früher.
Die guten alten Coladosen in dem Coladosenformat. Heute gibts irgendwie nur noch die Dünnen.
Allgemein Getränke in Dosen !
Gute Pizza vom Pizzabringdienst.
Die alten Kellogs Crunchynut (oder als Kind hat früher alles süßer geschmeckt)


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Die gibt's hier bei uns im Real Markt zu kaufen oO Sind genau die Gleichen wie früher, mit Figur oben drin und alles - Und sie schmecken immer noch legga ^^



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?!?!?
Und ich hab Jahrelang auf sie verzichtet und es aufgegeben sie zu suchen?!?!!


----------



## Noxiel (9. Mai 2010)

Yps - definitiv das stylischere Kindermagazin zur damaligen Zeit. Langweiler lasen Mickey Mouse, weltgewandte wissenschaftlich interessierte und viel coolere Kinder hatten die Yps.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Mai 2010)

Bei uns beim Bäcker gabs mal Amerikaner, dei mit Vanillecreme gefüllt waren... Die waren sooooooo, geilo.
Yes-Törtchen bringt mir Oma immer aus Italien mit XD
Dann gabs früher beim KAufland so megageile Schokocornflakes, die gibts leider auch nimmer...hach hab ich das geliebt...

MEin Onkel hat noch so ein Yps-heft, ich find das cool.


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

Keine ahnug wie die dinger geheisen haben, aber die gabs mal nen Monat oder so zu kaufen, gab auch groß werbung davon. Ich glaub sogar die waren von Milka.

War so Luagenknabberzeug mit Schokomantel in einem Papbecher.

das war SOOOOO Geil... aber danach nie wider gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war diese geniale synergie aus herb knussprig und süß schokoladig.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Mai 2010)

Deutsche Mark ftw!


----------



## Kargaro (9. Mai 2010)

Ich vermisse die guten alten Kellog's Frootloops... das war immer mein Lieblingsfrühstück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Mai 2010)

> Ich vermisse die guten alten Kellog's Frootloops... das war immer mein Lieblingsfrühstück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Ebay gibts die zu kaufen, also existieren die irgendwoe auf der Welt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Und da ist ein Shop der die führt
http://www.froodies.de/shop/displayShopMain.htm?prodId=5616


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Mai 2010)

Es gab mal beim Edeka einen Quarkbecher für Kinder, bei dem in der Mitte eine Alien-Plastikfigur zu erhalten war.
Auserdem Pataya Mango Eistee.


----------



## Manowar (10. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass es nicht mehr so wie früher in unserem Dorflädchen ist. Da war man ganz stolz, wenn man mit 30 Pfennig reinkam und sich "Drei Schlümpfe und drei Erdbeerschlangen" kaufen konnte - Diese Einzelware gibt's gar nich mehr ._.
> 
> 
> Worüber ich erstaunt war: CenterShock gibt's noch! War letztens in nem Kiosk, weil ich ne Zeitschrift kaufen wollte, die nicht jeder Laden hat, und an der Kasse entdeck ich Center Shock... Die gab's früher auch überall, glaub haben damals in unserem Dorfladen auch 10 Pfennig gekostet... Und die Gesichter warn immer so schön, die da entstanden sind ^^




Das find ich immer sooo toll <3
War meine Grundschulzeit *g*

CenterShock hab ich auch ewig nimmer gesehen, aber ich achte eh nimmer auf Süßigkeiten ^^


----------



## Falathrim (10. Mai 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> [/list]wie ist das möglich, aufbackcroissants mit EIS?



Naja...stells dir einfach so vor:
Du holst etwas aus der Tiefkühltruhe, das ein bischen ist wie Aufback-Apfelstrudel (also dieses Blätterteig-Zeug), nur dass es eben Vanilleeis drin hat. Dann backst du das auf und genießt den Geschmack von Blätterteig und Vanilleeis zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2010)

Die alten Kellogs Corn Pops...
Frufoo...


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Actionfiguren von Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die PC Joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Mai 2010)

hahaha...Nostalgie bei einem 25-jährigen????also *ich* denk bei Nostalgie noch an Zeiten wo es nur 4 Fernsehprogramme gab und PCs noch die Größe von Ein-Familien-Häuser hatten,wo die meisten Poster hier noch nicht mal geplant waren und es noch Wählscheibentelefone gab...was meint ihr was seit dem alles aus den Produktpaletten verschwunden ist...

btt:also ich wünsch mir die alten Ehapa-und Ur-Marvel-Superheldencomics zurück und nicht den Schrott den es heute so gibt


----------



## Manowar (10. Mai 2010)

Nostalgie ist einfach der Gedanke an die "gute alte Zeit", also warum muss man dafür alt sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nostalgie ist einfach der Gedanke an die "gute alte Zeit", also warum muss man dafür alt sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja,du hast das aus dem Zusammenhang genommen bei Wiki,aber Nostalgie bedeutet für mich eine Rückbesinnung an eine sehr weit zurückliegende Zeit.den Begriff verwendet man eigentlich nicht um an Dinge zu erinnern,die lediglich ein paar Jahre zurückliegen.da denk ich eher an Jahrzehnte...oder verwendest du den Begriff Nostalgie häufig?


----------



## Manowar (10. Mai 2010)

Nö, weil ich einfach nicht so ein Mensch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß auch nicht, was dazu auf Wiki steht, weil ich selber ein Hirn besitze.
Es geht halt nicht drum, was Nostalgie für dich bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,du hast das aus dem Zusammenhang genommen bei Wiki,aber Nostalgie bedeutet für mich eine Rückbesinnung an eine sehr weit zurückliegende Zeit.den Begriff verwendet man eigentlich nicht um an Dinge zu erinnern,die lediglich ein paar Jahre zurückliegen.da denk ich eher an Jahrzehnte...oder verwendest du den Begriff Nostalgie häufig?


naja als 25 jähriger 10 jahre zurückgehen isnd fast 50% unseres lebens^^ das ist schon verdammt weit. das halbe leben :O

aber ja yes und die koalabärenkekse hab ich ewig nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das zeug gibt es noch an jeder ecke ^^
> ich fand die mickey mouse hefte früher immer cool
> 
> 
> ...



Mickey-Mouse-Hefte gibts noch. Liegen bei unserem Hausarzt immer rum, ich les immer die Comics, wenn ich ewig warten muss und selbst nix zu lesen dabei hab XD

Und den Quark, ich weiß was du meinst, der war soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lecker, aber ich weiß auch nich mehr, wie das hieß >_<



seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?!?!?
> Und ich hab Jahrelang auf sie verzichtet und es aufgegeben sie zu suchen?!?!!



Gibssu Adresse, schickssu Geld, kriegssu Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann gern mal für dich schauen, was ne Packung kostet ^^


----------



## Ennia (10. Mai 2010)

- Tschisi Eis
- Nogger Eis
- Alpha Star Eis
- Koala Milch und Koala Kakao im Supermarkt (weil im Internet gibts die noch) - klick - *Aber das erklärt wohl, warum man die nicht mehr bekommt ^^* - klick -
- "10 Groschen"-Kaugummis mit Sticker (Knight Rider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder Tatoo. Bazooka Joe, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
- Yps ^^ Hab die Urzeitkrebse sicherlich 5 mal gekauft, aber die gingen NIE auf! haha
- Die ganzen allten Zeichentrickserien (Ja, damals sagte man noch Zeichentrick ^^) M.A.S.K., Transformers, Michel Vaillant usw.

und das wären die Sandwichkekse, wonach gefragt wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Yes Törtchen – Kleine Schokoladenkuchen


Das hab ich auch erst vor etwa nem halben Jahr bemerkt, als ich jemandem kurzer Hand ein kleines Geburtstags-Yes organisieren wollte und nirgendwo eins aufzutreiben war. War echt schockierend O_O Aber hab dann sowas Ähnliches gefunden (also im Prinzip das Selbe mit anderem Namen in nem Supermarkt)


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bestätige eine Sichtung von Frootloops und Hanuta in freier Wildbahn in unserem Real in Bremen.



> Die alten Kellogs Corn Pops...


Und die heißen jetzt wenn ich nicht ganz irre Honeybee Pops.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> - Koala Milch und Koala Kakao im Supermarkt (weil im Internet gibts die noch) - klick - *Aber das erklärt wohl, warum man die nicht mehr bekommt ^^* - klick -



Hm, wie gesagt, bei uns gibt's die noch im real. Hab die dieses Jahr definitiv schon gekauft, weil die unheimlich lecker sind...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und die heißen jetzt wenn ich nicht ganz irre Honeybee Pops.



Das sind aber nicht die gleichen :O 
Hab auch gedacht "Super nach etlicher Zeit der Abstinenz endlich wieder was gutes" aber Pustekuchen! Die haben irgendwas gemacht... vermutlich einfach mehr Pseudohonig und Zucker drangeschmiert... schmecken definitiv nicht wie die alten Corn Pops...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. Mai 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ...
> - Nogger Eis
> ...



Also Nogger hats bei uns im Edeka^^
und in nem toto lotto in der nähe von meiner berufsschule, 
also gibts definitiv noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> Also Nogger hats bei uns im Edeka^^
> und in nem toto lotto in der nähe von meiner berufsschule,
> also gibts definitiv noch
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht das Gleiche, das Alte hat besser geschmeckt...


----------



## Haxxler (10. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich da zuerst an mein geliebtes YPS-Heft... echt schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt. Urzeitkrebse ftw!



YPS war teh shit! Hätte ich nur meine Hefte aufgehoben.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Mai 2010)

Ich vermisse den Eis-Tee Zirtrone bei Aldi. Schade, dass es nur noch Pfirsich gibt. Muss man auf andere Supermärkte zurückgreifen. Und da schmeckt es nur halb so gut.

Oder das Wasser-Eis Callipo. Gibts das hier in Deutschland noch? Ich habs nur immer im Spanien Urlaub gesuchtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2010)

Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte mit einem Arbeitskollegen. 
Wir sind damals oft in der Mittagspause in einen winzigen Edeka-Markt gegangen.

Jedesmal fragte er die Verkäuferin ob sie denn keine Braunen Bären hätte. Und jedes Mal verneinte Sie.
Er meinte dann jedesmal noch wie geil das Eis damals immer gewesen wäre.

Irgendwann, einige Monate später hatte der kleine Edeka die komplette Truhe voller Brauner Bär Eis und mein Kollege kaufte sich eins.
Er packte es aus, leckte dran und meinte: "So doll war das doch nicht. Das kauf ich nie wieder.".


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie Hiessen die Dinger nochma um sich kleine keks Sandwiches zu machen später habe es ja auch ne kalte pizza version_



ohja die waren großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Mai 2010)

OOhhhh Yes-Törtchen. Sabber

Kennt noch jemand Quench. Das fehlt mir. Genauso wie dieses Erdbeereis von Langnese. Weiß nimma wie es heißt aber das gabs immer in so nem Pappbecher.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jedesmal fragte er die Verkäuferin ob sie denn keine Braunen Bären hätte. Und jedes Mal verneinte Sie.
> Er meinte dann jedesmal noch wie geil das Eis damals immer gewesen wäre.



jo, Brauner Bär war super lecker...wurde tatsächlich irgendwann mal aus den Sortimenten hier rausgenommen.aber die Fangemeinde muss so gross gewesen sein,dass die das Eis irgendwann nach Jahren wieder reinnahmen...der Geschmack war ziemlich identisch fand ich,aber der mensch entwickelt sich ja auch weiter und in den Vorstellungen hat man den Genuss so hochgehalten, dass der wirkliche Geschmack gar nicht mehr heranreichen kann...ich mag jetzt auch andere Eissorten lieber als noch vor 10 Jahren...isso...
und viele die hier etwas vermissen aus derVergangenheit wären wahrscheinlich enttäuscht wenn sie es nach Jahren wieder probieren würden...


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Bei uns gibts dass Eis immernoch an den Tanken


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Mai 2010)

Es gab mal ein Eis, das hieß irgendwie Michelli oder Amichelli (nein, ich meine NICHT die verdammten Röllchen) von Langnese. War irgendwie Vanilleeis, wo eine megageile Schokosauce quer durch den Becher ging.

Das ganze gabs in kleinen Bechern als einzelne Portion, aber auch als großen Becher, wie heutzutage das Landliebe Eis...

Das Eis gab es einige Jährchen und wurde gegen 2000 (vor ZEHN JAHREN mittlerweile oO) eingestellt, ohne Grund war es plötzlich weg...best Eis ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann vermisse ich weiterhin den Kauf von Coladosen, die man sich heutzutage einfach nicht mehr kauft, weil der Pfandwert einfach zu hoch ist und ich einfach keine Lust habe, hinterher mit 500 Dosen zum Getränkehandel zu gehen! Nach Holland fahr ich für die Aktion einfach nicht häufig genug (die haben da kein Dosenpfand^^)

Ganz schade finde ich auch die alten guten Spiele, die man früher immer noch auf der Spielepyramide im örtlichen Saturn/Mediamarkt finden konnte und jetzt nicht mal mehr im Sortiment gehalten werden. Deren Sortiment wird leider alle paar Jahre überarbeitet und Dinge vor 2006 werden erstmal OHNE nachzudenken, wie erfolgreich die Spiele waren, einfach gestrichen und gegen Ponyhöfe eingetauscht. Heute muss man dann genau wissen, welches dieser guten alten Spiele man sucht, um es in Amazon/Ebay bestellen zu können. Beispiele:
James Bond Nightfire + Goldeneye für PS2 (MULTIPLAYER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Catan - Die erste Insel (PC-Spiel zu Die Siedler von Catan, Epic)
Dark Project 2 - Metal Age
Giants - Citizen Kabuto
und ähnliches


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2010)

Kellogs Fruit Loops, sowie Nogger gibts es immernoch und zwra nicht nur hier in meinem Kaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kaugummis, die aussahen wie eine wassermelone und schmeckten wie eine wassermelone (kenne leider den namen nicht mehr^^)
> plötzlich verschwanden sie aus dem sortiment des supermarktes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts bei uns noch in den Kaugummi automaten.
der name ist mir leider auch entfallen :/


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gibts bei uns noch in den Kaugummi automaten.
> der name ist mir leider auch entfallen :/



Sonst gibts noch diese an jeder Tankstelle und Kiosk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind verdammt gut!


----------



## xashija (26. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Und den Quark, ich weiß was du meinst, der war soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lecker, aber ich weiß auch nich mehr, wie das hieß >_<



Ufo-Quark? Meint Ihr Frufo (oder so ähnlich) von Onken? ^^



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich vermisse den Eis-Tee Zirtrone bei Aldi. Schade, dass es nur noch Pfirsich gibt. Muss man auf andere Supermärkte zurückgreifen. Und da schmeckt es nur halb so gut.
> 
> Oder das Wasser-Eis Callipo. Gibts das hier in Deutschland noch? Ich habs nur immer im Spanien Urlaub gesuchtet.
> 
> ...



Was? Der gute Zitronen-Eistee im hellblau-metallic glänzenden 1,5L Tetra-Pack? Den gibt's auch nicht mehr? NOOEEEEES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Ufo-Quark? Meint Ihr Frufo (oder so ähnlich) von Onken? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei uns in der Schweiz gibt es noch Zitronen-Eistee in diesem Pack... Nur mag ich den nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Ufo-Quark? Meint Ihr Frufo (oder so ähnlich) von Onken? ^^



Froufoo...ich hatte jede einzelne der Figuren. Das war absolut das beste, was es früher gab!


----------



## xashija (26. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Schweiz gibt es noch Zitronen-Eistee in diesem Pack... Nur mag ich den nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss aber shcon DER Eistee sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube der war von... Comet? Und nur Zitrone hat geschmeckt ^^


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

yo war comet.
zitrone schmeckt aber nicht. Pfirsisch ist vieeeeel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Froufoo...ich hatte jede einzelne der Figuren. Das war absolut das beste, was es früher gab!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetz hab ich's gegooglet und so Hunger drauf ._.

Hab übrigens mal geschaut, Onken wurde 2004 von Dr. Oetker aufgekauft und daraufhin die Frufoo-Produktion eingestellt - Hat wohl nicht den meisten Gewinn gemacht..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann nicht sein. Ich hab mind. 1000000 Millionen dieser Digner gekauft!


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Muss aber shcon DER Eistee sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yau Comet haben sie noch! Viel Spass, hab den erst im Rheintal gesehen und naja, das liegt nicht sehr nahe an Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein. Ich hab mind. 1000000 Millionen dieser Digner gekauft!



Ja ich auch :/ Aber wenn wir die beiden Einzigen waren, dann war's wahrscheinlich nich genug :/


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2010)

Kennt noch jemand 3 Musketiers? Eine geflochtener Schoko/Caramell Schokoriegel
(In England gibts noch ne Variante namens Curly Wurly)

Dann an die YPS Leser....
Das war das Heft für die kleinen reichen Streber die immer ind er ersten Reihe saßen und nach der Schule verhauen wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coole Comics waren 

- Gespenstergeschichten (seltsam aber so stehts geschrieben)
- Bessy (wuff)
- Zack (ok die waren doof)
- Das Phantom
- Popey
- Wastl
- Blueberry
- Michel Vilant (ok der war auch doof, immer nur Fortsetzungen)
- Kaputt (MAD für Arme)
- Silberpfeil 
- Buffalo Bill
- Lasso
- Tom Berry


Wo wir grade dabei sind. 
Als Kind hab ich Comics gelesen, in denen eine rote Kiste eine wichtige Rolle spielte, die allemöglichen seltsamen Fähigkeiten hatte.
Ich komme aber absolut nicht mehr drauf wie das Comic dazu hiess.
Wer mir da weiterhelfen kann, hat meine zutiefst empfunde Hochachtung verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2010)

In den 80er-90ern gab es ein tolles Cremespeise-Konzentrat aus der Dose.
Dieses musste man nur noch mit Milch anrühren und es schmeckte himmlisch.^^

Es nannte sich Flair

*träum*


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/rnd
LiangZhou würfelt eine 100!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> /rnd
> LiangZhou würfelt eine 100!



Ich hab sogar noch einige weiße Schalen, da wo die Spielzeuge drin waren.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Kennt noch jemand 3 Musketiers? Eine geflochtener Schoko/Caramell Schokoriegel
> (In England gibts noch ne Variante namens Curly Wurly)



Curly Wurly gibbet bei uns im Kaufland!


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. Mai 2010)

Frufoo war der beste Quark den es je gab, auch gut fand ich den ALDI Schoko Pudding von Früher, der der wirklich luftig war wie Luftschokolade nur als Pudding, Heute ist das nur noch ne Schokomasse.
Auch geil fand ich die Knorr Lunchables xD gibts leider auch nicht mehr


----------



## Harloww (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Getränk, dass so in der Art aussah. Den genauen Namen kenne ich aber auch nicht mehr.
Wird jetzt hier eh keiner kennen.


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Muss aber shcon DER Eistee sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Probier mal Trader Joes Eistee, auch bei Aldi zu erstehen. 1,5l für ~50cent, superlecker!

/edit:

Der hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (26. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Probier mal Trader Joes Eistee, auch bei Aldi zu erstehen. 1,5l für ~50cent, superlecker!



Den findest du gut? Der ist doch ekelhaft süß.


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Den findest du gut? Der ist doch ekelhaft süß.



Ich feier mich derbe druff! So gut das zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (26. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich feier mich derbe druff!



Nochmal auf Deutsch, bitte


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Nochmal auf Deutsch, bitte



Mir schmeckt er sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Was ich sehr Schade fidne, dass es kein rotes Orangina mehr gibt, das wwar so lecker, aber das krig ich nirgens in meiner Gegend.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Dieses Timon & Pumbaa eis mit den Gummibäreninsekten drin... So fruchtig und süss .... *sabber*


----------

